# The water dog



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I had to share these photos. I went down to this area I've always wanted to check out. I honestly thought this place would have several people in it but when I got there, it was dead. So.. I then saw a puddle and let Serenity off. We were far off from the path and we only saw one person and Serenity ignored him completely. She also ignored two bikes on the way back home which I was SUPER proud of as they are a big trigger for her and this bike was inches away.

I thought Labs were meant to be water dogs.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

and a recording;
DSC 4625 - YouTube

She had so much fun and it was good to see how much fun Sunny had. She normally gets taken out a lot more and he normally just gets normal walks. He was so so happy today. I loved it. I defiantly plan on taking them back.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I forgot this one!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome shots! They sure enjoyed themselves! Serenity looks so happy!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, those are two happy dogs. I love Serenity, she is a beautiful dog, she looks like she had an absolute ball. 
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## staci (Jun 12, 2012)

*false*

if you feel in between your dogs toes many have WEBBED toes like a frog...this allows them to swim, this adaptation is NOT found on all dogs but it also does NOT mean they ARE a water dog this adaptation is also found in SNOW dogs used as SNOWSHOES and NOT PADDLES like a duck


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

IslandPaws; Thank you! She was so happy. I'm thinking of going there again today or maybe tomorrow. She truly loved it.

Molly; Thank you! I adore Serenity. She had a awesome time.

Staci; I know that. I just called her a 'water dog' because she loves the water so much. Her breed is made for herding, not really water.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW those are great photos! I love them


----------

